# I'm Going Next Week!



## southern6er22 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm extremely excited about my trip next weekend!

FRIDAY: One-on-One/101/PCD (whatever you want to call it) for my new 650xi.
SATURDAY/SUNDAY: 2-day car control course.

I just got my 650i xDrive coupe Tuesday and am completely in love. It is an amazing car/beast. It defies physics in the corners, has headlights that are as artistic as they are practical, makes a glorious, savage noise (Sport mode), and will keep the Nappa leather makers very, very busy (pics: http://www.6post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=644316 and http://www.6post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=643529).

I decided to do the 2-day Car Control course while up there, and luckily my dealer was able to work it out for me to do my One-on-One for my 6er and the tours the day before.

This is my first time going up there. Any comments, recommendations, or helpful hints from those of you who have been before? Thanks!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Hope to get a chance to meet you on Friday :thumbup: You've got a nice ride!


----------



## southern6er22 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks! I'm looking forward to it.


----------

